# Slayer 04 in weiß



## przybo (23. September 2004)

Hallo.
Gibt es ein Slayer 70 von 2004 in weiß  
Wenn ja, was kostst es  

Danke und gruss


----------



## Marc T. (23. September 2004)

Hi,

ja gibts. Es wurde eine kleine Reihe gebaut mit anderem Paint Job, allerdings nur in extrem begrenzter Zahl. Ob es noch eins im freiem Handel gibt, fragst du am besten Phil persönlich per mail.

Guck mal in meine Fotos, da findest du es.

Gruss Marc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## przybo (23. September 2004)

Hallo Marc.
Erst mal vielen Dank fÃ¼r die schnelle Antwort.
Sieht super aus   
Kostet der Rahmen mehr als in Schwarz?? 
Hab da ein Angebot fÃ¼r 1690â¬.

Gruss
Thomas


----------



## chaecker (23. September 2004)

Hi,

frag mal bei s-tec, die hatten bis vor 2 Wochen noch einen in weiß und 18´`.
Die bauen den auch nach deinen Wünschen auf. Der Rahmen ist echt ein Hammer - viel erfolg noch einen zu kriegen.
Ich habe ihn doch lieber in schwarz genommen - war aber eine schwere Entscheidung.


----------



## przybo (25. September 2004)

Hallo,
und danke für den Tip. Werd da mal Preistechnisch vorbeischauen.
Aufbau werd ich mit meinen Teilen machen. 

Sach ich bis dann


----------



## Marc T. (25. September 2004)

Hi,

noch kurz was zum Preis. Die ltd. Rahmen liegen meist 200,- über den der serienmässigen aber ich denke dass sich das bei der Preisgestaltung in den Shops relativiert.

Gruss Marc


----------



## chaecker (28. September 2004)

Hi prybo,

hast du deinen weißen Rahmen??
Wenn ja musst du unbedingt mal ein Bild  von deinem aufgebauten Bike reinstellen!!
Viel Erfolg


----------



## przybo (29. September 2004)

ja ich hab ihn.   
Danke @euch, habt mir sehr geholfen.  
Bilder folgen natürlich.
Es fehlen noch ein paar Teile.

Bisdannsachich


----------



## przybo (12. März 2005)

Hallo zusammen,
da issa...........


----------



## chaecker (12. März 2005)

Absoluter Hochgenuss!
Gratuliere.


----------



## przybo (12. März 2005)

Danke!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 5kulls (15. Mai 2005)

Immer her mit Fotos von dieser seltenen Gattung SLAYER. Mich würde interessieren was andere Leute daraus gemacht haben!

Hab selber auch eins:


----------



## schlappmacher (16. Mai 2005)

Yep, in weiß ist das Slayer auch sehr schön. Hier ist meins. 

Bin noch "am optimieren" der Lenkerüberhöhung, daher die Spacer über dem Vorbau. Die Barends sind einfach sehr bequem -  auch wenn bestimmt wieder einige das kalte Grausen kriegen  

Fährt sich erste Sahne.... 

Ciao,

Schlappamacha


----------



## derschotte (16. Mai 2005)

5kulls schrieb:
			
		

> Immer her mit Fotos von dieser seltenen Gattung SLAYER. Mich würde interessieren was andere Leute daraus gemacht haben!



was hast du mit dem dämpfer gemacht? die lage schaut ein wenig merkwürdig aus? absolut nicht parallel zum oberrohr.

mal schauen ob ich ne digicam auftreibe damit ich mein schmuckstück auch mal zeigen kann


----------



## 5kulls (23. Mai 2005)

@derschotte
Nix  iss mit dem Dämpfer?! War schon immer so! Iss der 20.5er Rahmen evtl. deswegen!


----------



## derschotte (13. Juni 2005)

schaut bei mir leicht anderes aus (18")


----------

